# You could own Nash Buckingham's "Bo-Whoop"



## Medicine Man (Jan 12, 2010)

January 11, 2010

Bourjaily: Shelling Out for "Bo Whoop"

Dave and I get chided from time to time for writing about guns that cost too much for ordinary people to buy. Today’s topic is a gun I can pretty safely predict none of us will be able to afford: Nash Buckingham’s “Bo-Whoop,” probably the most famous waterfowl gun ever, goes on the auction block in March.  Buckingham’s Super Fox, named for the sound of its report, has been missing for over 60 years, making it the Maltese Falcon of American doubles. Some people think it may fetch even more than the $287,500 brought in 2007 by the Parker A-1 Special made for (and never delivered to) Czar Nicholas II of Russia in 1914,



Bo Whoop is an HE grade Super Fox made in 1927 as a long-range duck gun for Buckingham, who, along with being a much-beloved outdoor writer, was a famous waterfowl shot. It weighs 9 ½ pounds and has 32-inch Full and Full barrels bored especially to shoot 3-inch loads of 4 shot. Buckingham shot it for over 20 years. Then, December 1, 1948, he and friend had their licenses checked by a warden after a duck hunt. Buckingham leaned Bo-Whoop against the fender of his car, forgot about it, and drove away.* The gun was never seen again. Buckingham had another Fox made – Bo-Whoop II – but the whereabouts of the original have been unknown. Until now.

By and large, American double lovers believe this is the real thing and not some elaborate forgery. And, apparently, despite the mysterious circumstances of the gun’s disappearance, this sale is legal. It will be interesting to see how much it brings. All I know for sure is, I won’t be the one with the winning bid.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 12, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## oscar (Jan 12, 2010)

whata ya have whata ya have i have 50$ 50$ 50$ and i got 60$ 60$ now i got 95$ anybody anyboy can i get 100$......... yeah ill pay a hundred... SOLD


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 12, 2010)

oscar said:


> whata ya have whata ya have i have 50$ 50$ 50$ and i got 60$ 60$ now i got 95$ anybody anyboy can i get 100$......... yeah ill pay a hundred... SOLD



You might want to lay that pipe down for a little while.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wonder were that gun was at all those years I have read some of his stories and a reward was offer3ed for the reurn of that gun Born 100years to late


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 15, 2010)

The thing I wonder is if the guy who buys it will take it out and shoot some of the new Hevi loads for classic doubles through it.

What a neat piece of history.  I would love to take that gun for a single hunt.


----------

